# bleach another conflict!?!?



## jiraiya 58 (Oct 26, 2008)

*bleach another conflict!?!? (sign up and OOC)*

A new age dawns upon Soul society. A new age, a new threat...
...For Everyone.

The Quincy are rearing their heads back into existence. They have begun repopulating. The balance of souls is being disrupted.
The few remaining Bounto are trying to gather their numbers. It is possible they are trying to make an alliance with the Arrancar. This is just a suspicion.
Shinigami are trying to maintain the balance and are stationed throughout the Real World.



Shinigami Sheet:
Shinigami
Name: Your character's name
Gender: Male or Female?
Age: Self explanatory
Division: The squad they are affiliated with. If they do not belong with a squad, simply put N/A
Ranking: Does your character hold a rank in his/her division? 
Physical Description: What does your character look like? be descriptive. Include the clothes or armor they usually wear.
Personality: How does your character act, think, and feel? (lots of description, please)
History: Your character's past. Try and be creative. This is a must, even if your character doesn't remember anything... I think things like that are just an excuse to be lazy.

Zanpakutou

Name: The name of your Zanpakutou, if you know it
True Form: What your Zanpakutou looks like in spirit form
Sealed: Your Zanpakutou in it's sealed state. Remember, the size of your Zanpakutou reflects your amount of spirit power

Shikai (If your character does not have Shikai, leave this section blank. You cannot reach Shikai if your character doesn't know his/her Zanpakutou's name)
Call Out Phrase: This is what your character says to put his/her Zanpakutou into first release. example: Sing, Hikari!
Appearance: Describe any physical changes that happen to the Zanpakutou in first release.
Abilities: Describe any abilities your Zanpakutou gains in Shikai. Please do not make this overly powerful.

Bankai (You don't start with BanKai)
Call out Phrase: This is what your character says to put his/her Zanpakutou into second release. If there is nothing, just say "BANKAI!"
Appearance: Describe your character's Zanpakutou during Bankai.
Abilities: Describe any abilities your Zanpakutou gains during Bankai.

Demon Arts(You may start with a maximum of three Demon arts. You may make up your own, or use originals. Just make sure you don't make your Demon arts too powerful)

One
Name: The name of the Demon Art
Number: The number
Incantation: Some Demon arts require an incantation. If yours does not, leave this blank or write N/A
Effect: The effect the Demon Art has after it is casted.

Two
Name: The name of the Demon Art
Number: The number
Incantation: Some Demon arts require an incantation. If yours does not, leave this blank or write N/A
Effect: The effect the Demon Art has after it is casted.


Three
Name: The name of the Demon Art
Number: The number
Incantation: Some Demon arts require an incantation. If yours does not, leave this blank or write N/A
Effect: The effect the Demon Art has after it is casted.




Bount Sheet:
Bount
Name: Your character's name
Gender: Male or Female?
Age: Self explanatory
Physical Description: What does your character look like? be descriptive. Include the clothes or armor they usually wear.
Personality: How does your character act, think, and feel? (lots of description, please)
History: Your character's past. Try and be creative. This is a must, even if your character doesn't remember anything... I think things like that are just an excuse to be lazy.

Doll
Name: The name of the Doll
Description: Decribe your doll's characteristics here
Abilities: Describe your doll's abilities
Seal: Describe your Doll's seal here. Seals are the items in which the doll is carried untill it is called upon.







Arrancar Sheet:
Arrancar
Name: Your character's name
Gender: Male or Female?
Age: Self explanatory
Number: The number of your character. 1 is the highest rank, and it goes down from there. to be of a rank 1-10 (The Espada) you must fill out an application there first.
Current Residence Where your character lives right now
Physical Description: What does your character look like? be descriptive. Include the clothes or armor they usually wear.
Personality: How does your character act, think, and feel? (lots of description, please)
History: Your character's past. Try and be creative. This is a must, even if your character doesn't remember anything... I think things like that are just an excuse to be lazy.
Base Form: What kind of hollow is your character? Is it a regular Hollow, or is it a kind of Menos? Remember if your character is a Menos, there are three kinds of menos. To learn about these menos, go here: 
Ability: Make a description of your character's abilities, and how well they are able to control them.


Zanpakutou
NOTE: Arrancar do not have Shikai or Bankai. Their Zanpakutou are unlike Shinigami or Vaizard Zanpakutou because they carry and Arrancars original form and power within them. When they are released, it is called resurreccin. When this happens, the Zanpakutou becomes an outer armor to protect the Arrancar during release. 

Sealed: Your Zanpakutou in it's sealed state. Remember, the size of your Zanpakutou reflects your amount of spirit power

Resurreccin: This is the equivalent of a realease state.
Appearance: Describe any physical changes that occur to the Arrancar during resurreccin/
Abilities: Describe any abilities your Arrancar gains in Release. Please do not make this overly powerful.






Quincy Sheet:
Quincy
Name: Your character's name
Gender: Male or Female?
Age: Self explanatory
Physical Description: What does your character look like? be descriptive. Include the clothes or armor they usually wear.
Personality: How does your character act, think, and feel? (lots of description, please)
History: Your character's past. Try and be creative. This is a must, even if your character doesn't remember anything... I think things like that are just an excuse to be lazy.

Armor
(you can start with up to 3 pieces of armor. you may use original armor form the bleach storyline, or make up your own. If you make up your own, please try and keep things reasonable)

Name: The name of your Quincy Armor
Description: What the Armor looks like
Effect: What the armor does when used

Name: The name of your Quincy Armor
Description: What the Armor looks like
Effect: What the armor does when used

Name: The name of your Quincy Armor
Description: What the Armor looks like
Effect: What the armor does when used

Quncy Techniques

(You can start with up to 5 techniques. These techniques can either be original techniques from the anime/manga, or techiniques of your own creation.)

Name: The name of the Technique
Effect: Describe what happens when the techinique is being used (nothing too ridiculously powerful, please)

Name: The name of the Technique
Effect: Describe what happens when the techinique is being used (nothing too ridiculously powerful, please)

Name: The name of the Technique
Effect: Describe what happens when the techinique is being used (nothing too ridiculously powerful, please)

Name: The name of the Technique
Effect: Describe what happens when the techinique is being used (nothing too ridiculously powerful, please)

Name: The name of the Technique
Effect: Describe what happens when the techinique is being used (nothing too ridiculously powerful, please)





Human sheet

Name: Your character's name
Gender: Male or Female?

Age: 

Physical Description: What does your character look like? be descriptive.

Personality: How does your character act, think, and feel? (lots of description, please)

History: Your character's past. Try and be creative. This is a must, even if your character doesn't remember anything... I think things like that are just an excuse to be lazy.

Power

Name of power:

Forms: (be descriptive)

Power: (NO OVERPOWERING!!)




My Profile:

Name: Sun Wukong

Gender: Male

Age: 21

Physical Description:   

Personality: wild and yet fun

History:??? (too long to do immediatly)

Power

Name:Nyo Bo-Oi

Forms: sorta like oriheme's shun shun reika (or whatever it's called)

Power: like Shun Shun Reika only it's used for attacking only.


----------



## Bankai Goku (Nov 26, 2008)

name: Lee mitsushido

Gender: Male

Age: 17

Physical description: long dark hair, tall, blue eyes, long scar in the torso (explained later).

personality: friendly and popular sometimes disapears secretly to the white tower roof to look at the moon.

History: recently arrived to zaraki's division becomes very popular with girls by his looks and somewhat hated by that, he joined Soul Reapers because of an influencial incident during chilhood with a bount and he thinks that joining S.R. is the best way to find him.

Zanpakutou: Masamune (low originality? I don't care)

Form: 4 arms samurai.

Shikai: only the handgrab is visible, longer and his real reach is invisible by the opponent

Bankai (Kami no Gan Masamune) :faster, user gains glowing wings, again only the handgrab is visibbe for the opponent but the blade becomes flexible.

Shinigami abilities: Shakahou, soukatsui.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Dec 8, 2008)

This looks interesting, when is it gonna start?


----------



## jiraiya 58 (Dec 14, 2008)

accepted and when we get 7 people


----------



## Yoona (Jan 17, 2009)

Can I join ? Also can we use canon characters or is it strictly OC?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2009)

This thread is dead and hasn't been posted in in over a month? Why rez it when there is another bleach thread right there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jan 18, 2009)

Also this belongs in the OOC section.....or the Landfill really.


----------



## Yoona (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry I didn't know


----------

